# chicken leg quarters on the george foreman?



## steph66 (Jul 7, 2005)

would the chicken cook right on the george foreman grill. it is fairly thick even big legs with the bone? I've never put chicken legs on there before. i plan to marinade it with lemon pepper then grill it. how long will it take to cook?


----------



## steph66 (Jul 7, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

I wouldn't do any bone-in meat on a Foreman grill.

Well, to be honest, I wouldn't do anything on a Foreman grill, but I'm a purist.









The meat will do fine if it's boneless. With the bones in, it just won't cook evenly and you're bound to have a mess on your hands. That's purely hypothetical, btw, I've never tried it, and maybe someone else here has. But I wouldn't.


----------

